# Eminence Wizard vs Celestion V30



## sevenstringgod (Feb 25, 2010)

First off, this is NOT a "which is better" thread. 

With that said, what are the main differences between these two, I've got several options on a used earcandy cab and I wanted to know with which should I go with to play "teh brootulz" and through a Splawn Nitro. Thanks.


----------



## cradleofflames (Feb 25, 2010)

Those two speakers are very different imo.

The Wizard has more in common with a G12H than a Vintage 30 where a Governor is the opposite.

The Wizard will be grittier and have looser low end.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Feb 26, 2010)

loose low end is a big NO to me. Thank you.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 26, 2010)

K100s might be better for tight low end. And why out of all the Eminence speakers you chose the Wizard, I haven't the slightest.


----------



## cradleofflames (Feb 26, 2010)

I would recommend either Manowar (T75 copy) or Governors (V30 copy). For high gain I personally prefer EVM12Ls to either.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 26, 2010)

cradleofflames said:


> I would recommend either Manowar (T75 copy) or Governors (V30 copy). For high gain I personally prefer EVM12Ls to either.



Have I asked you to describe those speakers? I don't remember. Please do..the EVMs I mean.


----------



## cradleofflames (Feb 26, 2010)

The EVs are super flat and wide frequency response. There isn't any coloration no matter how loud you play at least within reason. They have more extreme lows and highs than any other guitar speaker without being loose or shrill. The clarity is so much better it's astounding.

EVs are better suited to thiele cabs than Earcandy since the earcandy for this particular speaker might have too much bass for it's own good depending on your preference.

I had a chance to compare them directly with a Triaxis/2:90, 5150 II, and Engl Powerball with the thiele being imo superior in all cases. The earcandy seemed to crowd a bass player's frequencies too much with EVs but conversely they're perfect with Celestions.


this video should be a good indication of the clarity and extended high end. The clips start at roughly 4 minutes in.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Feb 27, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> K100s might be better for tight low end. And why out of all the Eminence speakers you chose the Wizard, I haven't the slightest.



I chose the wizard because there was a used ear candy cab listed in ebay that came with those, but it's gone now so it doesn't matter anymore lol, but thanks.



cradleofflames said:


> The EVs are super flat and wide frequency response. There isn't any coloration no matter how loud you play at least within reason. They have more extreme lows and highs than any other guitar speaker without being loose or shrill. The clarity is so much better it's astounding.
> 
> EVs are better suited to thiele cabs than Earcandy since the earcandy for this particular speaker might have too much bass for it's own good depending on your preference.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot! That was helpful


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 12, 2012)

Necrobump - Need some advice on this from someone that has used both and knows their speakers.

I have a trade offer for my Wizard, someone wants to trade me a V30. Can't find the efficiency rating of the V30 - will it be as loud as the wizard @ 103.5db? I need that clean headroom and volume boost for my 20 watt amp. I'm really happy with the wizard, but its hard to pass up a speaker costing twice as much - i've never tried the V30 in one of my amps. Also from this thread it sounds like its a good speaker for metal type tones. Anyone AB'ed both?

Edit: i ended up just buying the V30. I'll post back with the comparison.


----------



## asilayamazing (May 12, 2012)

necrobump for nothing lmao  impulse buy!! ha i wouldve done the same.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 12, 2012)

^^^ Yup, glad i did though. This V30 smokes! Might have something to do with amp running at 8ohms instead of 16, but its sounds even louder & chunkier, and I LOVED the wizard. i'll post a side by side shortly,


----------



## asilayamazing (May 12, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> ^^^ Yup, glad i did though. This V30 smokes! Might have something to do with amp running at 8ohms instead of 16, but its sounds even louder & chunkier, and I LOVED the wizard. i'll post a side by side shortly,


does the ohms change the sound? i tried 4/16ohms seemed the same maybe a bit better in 16 but that might just be in my head... "more is better"


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 12, 2012)

^^ i believe an amp running at lower ohms will be louder from what i've read. Less impedence = more juice flowing i guess. In this case that seems to be true, as i found out the V30 is 100db sensitivity but the eminence is 103.5db, yet V30 is louder in this case. Here's a comparison of metal tones. The first tone is the Eminence, then V30, and so on

Speaker comparison - Celestion Vintage 30 8ohm vs Eminence Wizard 16 ohm by vbshredder on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------

